# High altitude cities



## Manila-X

Anyone live in a city at a high altitude whether it may be Denver or Mexico City? What are the advantages and disadvantages in living in one.


----------



## MILIUX

I presume that because the air is thinner, you need your lungs to adapt to it. Lungs that are fitter and stronger to pump oxygen around the body. In Mexico City Olympic Games, it was criticised that the foreign athletes were struggling to cope with high altitude.


----------



## Küsel

Zurich is not very high (between 400 and 900m). The highest city in Europe is Davos, two hours east - 1560m high. 









There is no real problems, more advantages: because of the clean air and mild climate it became a very famous location for hospitals for upper class people in the 19th century. The most famous it became in the early 20th century - because of Mann's novel Der Zauberberg (The Magic Mountain). Nowadays it's a big ski center and (in)famous for the World Economy Forum. Also famous is the annual Spengler Cup - the meeting of the best hockey clubs for a tournament after christmas (the stadium is unique in architecture as well).


----------



## Manila-X

Mexico City is at higher altitude than Davos at 7,349 ft. though it doesn't snow at the city centre. The air quality was worst compared to the former but I think it has improved over the years.


----------



## Küsel

It's because MC is surrounded by mountains and therefore the winds don't blow away the dirty air and urban warming is often causing inversions which is leading to smog. Davos is in a long valley that always has a strong wind like a ventilator - and it never got big industries.

There is a project to build giant rotors through the mountains that will blow away the polluted air in risky times. But I don't think that it every will be realized. Strict regulations of the traffic and filters for industries are much more important, cheaper and more useful in long term.


----------



## OtAkAw

Quito in Ecuador is in a high altitude also. Also Baguio here...


----------



## ♣628.finst

High-altitude... Denver, Colorado is a mile from the sea level. Albuquerque is roughly the level of Denver. For smaller cities... Banff is even higher.


----------



## Manila-X

La Paz has a very high altitude at 3,600 metres. It is known to be the highest capital with the world's highest golf course. Despite the high altitude, air pollution is rarely a problem here.

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## gruber

Davos - 10.922 inhabitants - 1560 meters

Livigno (Italy) - 5.326 inhabitants - 1816 meters

Soldeu (Andorra) - less than 2000 inhabitants - 1710 meters

Tonale Presena (Italy) - less than 1500 inhabitants - 1883 meters


----------



## Vitovito

The highest CITY in Spain is Ávila, 1130m with 52.612 inhabitants


----------



## Küsel

gruber said:


> Davos - 10.922 inhabitants - 1560 meters
> 
> Livigno (Italy) - 5.326 inhabitants - 1816 meters
> 
> Soldeu (Andorra) - less than 2000 inhabitants - 1710 meters
> 
> Tonale Presena (Italy) - less than 1500 inhabitants - 1883 meters


The highest settlement (whole year through) is Juf, a part of Avers, Grishun. Only inhabitated by *20 people it lies on 2'126m! * 









Davos: The recent number is 13'000. But it has more than 2.1 mio overnight stays per year (mainly Swiss and German tourists). So in high season the town is inhabitated by 40'000 people plus several 10'000 daytrippers. Thus it's not a very charming place... better go to Mürren or Arosa


----------



## SE9

Nairobi, Kenya is around 1,500km above sea level. It dosen't suffer from smog as there is steady winds to blow away the pollution. The altitude gives Nairobi a great climate, never too cold, rarely too hot.


----------



## Mosaic

What about Tibet in China?


----------



## hkskyline

*Lhasa* in Tibet sits at around 3650 m or 12000 ft. Some popular tourist areas in Yunnan province such as Lijiang also sit at a fairly high altitude, so tourists often have to bring an oxygen supply and adjust for a few days to the low oxygen levels in the air.


----------



## Manila-X

Lhasa must be the highest city then since it's higher than La Paz.


----------



## Saab

SE9 said:


> Nairobi, Kenya is around *1,500km above sea level.* It dosen't suffer from smog as there is steady winds to blow away the pollution. The altitude gives Nairobi a great climate, never too cold, rarely too hot.


Hmmm, breathing might be a little difficult hundreds of km outside of the Earth's atmosphere


----------



## Handsome

Kunming 1891 m
2.5 million
Spring city.


----------



## CharlieP

SE9 said:


> Nairobi, Kenya is around 1,500km above sea level.


Wow - a city in space!


----------



## furrycanuck

Xäntårx said:


> High-altitude... Denver, Colorado is a mile from the sea level. Albuquerque is roughly the level of Denver. For smaller cities... Banff is even higher.


Banff is only a little higher than Calgary, about 4400', not even close to Santa Fe (for example)

Calgary at 1000m at the airport (but about 1300 on the far west side) is the highest major city in Canada.

Advantage? Clean air and very low humidity, intensely blue skies.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi

Baguio City, Philippines which is about 1,500m, called the Summer Capital of the Philippines which is true since it is pretty cool compared to the lowlands, even in July, it was about 25C when I visited. According to my cousin, February can get as cold as 0C, which would be a disadvatage IMO since as far as I know, not many houses have AC.


----------



## Manila-X

What interest me the most are high altitude cities with descent skylines especially those with skyscrapers over 600 ft. Mexico City, Denver or Bogota can still create a descent skylines despite their altitudes.


----------



## Küsel

Kika said:


> Wrong! the highest *CITY * and not village in Switzerland is La Chaux-de-Fonds (36'000 inhabitants) laying at 998 m and the highest CITY in Europe seems to be Avila with 53'000 inhabitants in central Spain and laying at 1'138 meters above see level.


Also wrong: A "city" is by Swiss definition a municipality with more than 10'000 inhabitants, a town with a historical market right and old town, or a center of an agglomeration of more than 20'000. Exception: St.Moritz agglomeration has only 18'000, but is considered a city for in high season the number can be 5-6 times higher and therefore the infrastructure is like the one of a much bigger city than the pop. Same with places as Benidorm or Zermatt.

Pop definitions are anyway tricky - even inside the same country: here the municipalities, cantons and nation stat countings are different and the pop of a city like Zurich can differ by 10% or more (depending if you include refugees, seasonal workers, or especially "Wochenaufenthalter" - people who study or work in the city, but officially live somewhere else and go home every weekend - especially mountain people).

And don't forget day pop and night pop numbers differ also extremly.


----------



## Handsome

WANCH said:


> What interest me the most are high altitude cities with descent skylines especially those with skyscrapers over 600 ft. Mexico City, Denver or Bogota can still create a descent skylines despite their altitudes.


KUNMING HANDS DOWN


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sanna, Yemen* is at 2,300 m above sea level....i think this is the highest city in the middle east.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*: The city centre is located at 3,600m abve sea level but resdential neiggborhoods go up the mountain to the suburb of El Alto (where international airport is) which is located above 4,000m above sea level.


----------



## gruber

Kuesel said:


> The highest settlement (whole year through) is Juf, a part of Avers, Grishun. Only inhabitated by *20 people it lies on 2'126m! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davos: The recent number is 13'000. But it has more than 2.1 mio overnight stays per year (mainly Swiss and German tourists). So in high season the town is inhabitated by 40'000 people plus several 10'000 daytrippers. Thus it's not a very charming place... better go to Mürren or Arosa



There is also Sestriere, in Piedmont, where there was the Olympic Games few weeks ago.
it's at 2035 meters and have 838 inhabitants, that became more than 15.000 during the winter season.

about the highest settlement of Europe, i think that it is in Italy (and here is most famous, cause it have aslo a funny name!).
it's TREPALLE (3 balls...), it's part of Livigno Municipality but it's located at...2.250 meters!!!
it have few dozens of inhabitants all the years.

in Italy the inhabitants of Trepalle (that means Three Testicles) are called.....FENOMENI!


----------



## SGoico

Cerro de Pasco, in Perú, beats all these cities in altitude: 4,259 m (13,973 ft) and a pop of 30000!!!

http://www.encyclopedia.com/html/C/CerrodeP.asp


----------



## Q-TIP

^^^ Yes Cerro de Pasco (actually population is about 70 000), Peru 180km NE of Lima is 4380m asl and is the highest city in the world.

But the TOWN of Wenzhuan, Tibet is at 5100m asl and is the highest town in the world. Suppose, how you would define city/town, as many countries have different definitions. Because Bolivia self proclaim that Potosi (pop 115 000) is the highest city in the world at 3967m asl. They must feel a city is over 100 000

BTW, I love mountain cityscapes, they look fantastic!


----------



## a00013

*Highest of All*

According to The Guinness Book of World Records, the highest town in the world is Wenzhuan, which was founded in 1955 on the Qinghai-Tibet road north of the Tangla mountain range. It is 16,730 feet above sea level.

The highest capital in the world, before the domination of Tibet by China, was Lhasa, with an elevation of 12,087 feet above sea level. La Paz, the administrative and de facto capital of Bolivia, stands at an altitude of 11,913 feet above sea level.

And finally, the highest city in the United States is Leadville, Colo. with an elevation of 10,430 feet.


----------



## futureproof

it´s really awful living in a city above 2.000 meters.

i´ve lived for a moment in a city reaching the 4.000 meters, and it sucks, believe me


----------



## Erebus555

England's highest city is Birmingham at a pathetic 110 metres above sea level in the city centre at the most. Though it does cause many problems when it comes to skyscraper proposals.


----------



## LordChaos80

Erebus555 said:


> England's highest city is Birmingham at a pathetic 110 metres above sea level in the city centre at the most. Though it does cause many problems when it comes to skyscraper proposals.


How can 110m meters above sea level cause serious problems for skyscraper construction?


----------



## schmidt

I think the highest capital city in Brazil is actually our capital city, Brasilia, 1.100 meters above the sea level. We don't have too many cities in high altitudes.


----------



## Juanca1379

WANCH said:


> Anyone live in a city at a high altitude whether it may be Denver or Mexico City? What are the advantages and disadvantages in living in one.


i used to live in Bogota capital of colombia which is about 2670 mts high altiude in some area it could reach 3000 mts, the advantages is that the air condition is free year around due to the tempeture where averague is 14oC,disadvantages is if you are not used to the hig altitude you could get dizzy...mexico is aboutn 2300 mts the smoke is a big issue there, people suffer for brethen problem, colombia has other cities higher than denver and mexico city like manizales,tunja( 2800 mts) pasto and much more,some people say there more altitude you live there more healty you are becasue your body develope more red cell.


----------



## Xusein

*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia- 2,500m above sea level *










Never been there personally, but for a location so close to the equator (9N), it stays mild (even cool and rainy in winter) year round, with temperatures never being above 25C, and as low as 7C.


----------



## null

Rikaze,Tibet,China

3836m above sea level

pop:82000










Altitude table of Tibetan towns

拉萨　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：3650 米
日喀则　　　　　　　 海拔：3836 米
江孜　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4040 米
昌都　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：3240 米
安多　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4800 米
那曲　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4507 米
当雄　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4200 米
波密　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：2750 米
林芝　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：3000 米
泽当　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：3500 米
定日　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4300 米
察隅　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：2327 米
帕里　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4300 米
狮泉河　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4300 米
普兰　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：3700 米
日土　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　海拔：4250 米


----------



## Juanca1379

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5791/gfg8dssi0.jpg

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/6893/desdelacalera08lm2.jpg


*THIS'S BOGOTA CAPITAL OF COLOMBIA 2670 MTS OR 8000 FEET HIGH ALTITUDE*


----------



## Juanca1379

*MORE OF BOGOTA*


----------



## Juanca1379

I TRIED TO POST THE PICS IN ONE PLACE BUT DIDN.T WORK..SORRY

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/6893/desdelacalera08lm2.jpg


----------



## Diboto

Juanca1379 said:


> *MORE OF BOGOTA*



I consider the main advantage to be the cool temperatures throughout the year. Basically, the avg. temperature is 13 to 14 °C with some highs of 22°C to 23°C during a few very sunny days by noon to 1 Pm. 

The lowest temperatures usually come during the first weeks of the year, when temperatures may drop to -2°C or -3°C after midnight (below 32F). Hail storms are not rare either, and everything happens in a city less than 1000 miles *north *of the Equator and 8 million inhabitants.

Many other smaller cities and towns are even higher than 2650 m above sea level. Also, Medellín, Colombia's second largest city is located at about 1550 meters above sea level, and Cali, the third city at 1000 meters.


----------



## ♣628.finst

Bogota is always my favourite high altitude city--- Denver lags far behind.


----------



## Juanca1379

Xäntårx said:


> Bogota is always my favourite high altitude city--- Denver lags far behind.




do you live in Grande Prairie alberta? if so i was there once,nice city, i like the hwy between edmontonand GP.:cheers1:


----------



## ♣628.finst

Juanca1379 said:


> do you live in Grande Prairie alberta? if so i was there once,nice city, i like the hwy between edmontonand GP.:cheers1:


No. 

I am a tourist there, from Saskatoon. And Grande Prairie... is, very nice, even the internet connection is very fast, though not a high-altitude city for sure.


----------



## bob rulz

Salt Lake City here is at about 4,300 ft (1,300m), although the highest "bench" areas reach about 5,500 ft (1,700m). We don't seem to enjoy a lot of the great amenities of other high-elevation cities, though. Pollution is really bad since we're trapped in a deep valley (a really big one, though) and there's tons of urban sprawl. The total population is close to 1 million and probably has a max build-out population of close to 1.5 million (possibly more). Temperatures also get hot in the summer. However, humidity is very low. Also, I have never had problems adapting to high elevation. This is the highest elevation I've ever been at: "The road reaches 12,183 feet (3,183 meters) in elevation, and is closed in the winter due to snow." (from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocky_Mountain_National_Park) That was at Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. The air was a bit thinner, but generally I had no problems breathing the air. So that's a bonus.

The highest city in the United States is Leadville, Colorado:

"Situated at an elevation of 10,152 feet (3,094 m) above sea level, Leadville is the highest incorporated city in the United States." (from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leadville,_Colorado)


----------



## hauntedheadnc

bob rulz said:


> The highest city in the United States is Leadville, Colorado:
> 
> "Situated at an elevation of 10,152 feet (3,094 m) above sea level, Leadville is the highest incorporated city in the United States." (from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leadville,_Colorado)


Meanwhile, Beech Mountain, North Carolina is the highest incorporated community east of the Mississippi River, at 5506 feet (1678 m) above sea level. My own city sits at about 2200 feet above sea level with some neighborhoods situated on mountainsides that rise to near 3000 feet up.


----------



## Bogota

Bogota, 2600 mts above sea level, that is aproximately 8500 ft. 
8 million inhabitants in the metro area. 
Since we are just 5° north of the Equator there are no seasons per say, only dry months and rainy months, hence at this altitude we have very nice spring type days all year round. 
Temperature on a sunny day up to 22° at 2 p.m. and down to -2° on a very cold cloudless night. In general days up to 20° nights down to 5-6°
Very confortable to live in. 































































































































I live at 2700 mts, on a hill on NW Bogotá this is the view on a frosty morning looking towards the city.


----------



## Coneslammer

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

Nice place of a house. Can I ask, are those Eucalypt trees in the last two photos? Reminds me of here in Sydney


----------



## Intoxication

Islamabad (Capital of Pakistan) is 518 meters above sea level and the nearby Margalla hills are 2250 meters above sea level.





































The advanatages are that the temperature is mild in the summer compared to low altitude cities in Pakistan. You get great views of Margalla hills. There is also the very slim chance of snow falling on the Maragalla hills or in Islamabad...which you dont get a chane to see in many cities in Pakistan.


----------



## Bogota

Coneslammer said:


> /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
> 
> Nice place of a house. Can I ask, are those Eucalypt trees in the last two photos? Reminds me of here in Sydney


Although not native to Colombia, Eucalyptus trees line up quite a bit of Bogota and cover plenty of forests around here. Unfortunately the soil around the city is quite swampy and the thirst of the eucaliptus destroys roads, sidewalks etc during the dry season. Now there is a whole program on the substitution of the old trees which need to be replaced before they fall down, but they are replaced with native species, so in a few years we will only see those trees in forests not around the city. The hill I live in is covered in eucaliptus and the morning scent is just fantastic.

A few more Eucaliptus treess around my neighborhood.


----------



## wickedrobot

Most Colombian cities, at least the most important ones are above 1000 m above sea level. The reason why Colombia has its main cities at a considerable altitude is because of the extremely hot temperature that comes along with altitudes lower than 800 m or less in this part of the world. Near 40ºC during the day in some inter-andean valleys and near 30ºC at night, all year long, makes it a little difficult to live, work, sleep etc... especially when most people don't have air conditioning systems. While in high altitude cities the highest temperature we can get is around 28ºC - 30ºC .


----------



## ♣628.finst

In Bogota--- the highest temp. of a year is around +24-25C, which is much lower than Saskatoon (my hometown).

In my opinion, most Colombian cities are not beautiful at all--- Bogota is one of the best exception. 

My favourite pic:


----------



## Guest

Madrid 700 meters


----------



## Occit

*Caracas Downtown is at 900 meters above level sea, but some areas reach 2000 meters*


----------



## Skyprince

I like Bogota !! I watched that Colombian drama ''Yo Soy Betty La Fea'' with wonderful Bogota backgrounds !

Quito is also a cool city . But I wonder why Ecuador does not move the capital to Guayaquil as it is a far larger and more developed compared to Quito ??


----------



## Diboto

Skyprince said:


> I like Bogota !! I watched that Colombian drama *''Yo Soy Betty La Fea'' *with wonderful Bogota backgrounds !
> 
> Quito is also a cool city . But I wonder why Ecuador does not move the capital to Guayaquil as it is a far larger and more developed compared to Quito ??


Yes, that is the original version of "Betty the ugly" and many other series around the world. Also, from the way people dress up in many of our locations, including Bogotá, you can tell that Colombia is not very hot or even warm in many areas due to high and very high altitude


----------



## shayan

Tehran... Iran


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Esteli, Nicaragua is at 800m.


----------



## Calvin W

While not a city Hinton, Alberta is around 10 000 population wise and is over 1000m in elevation. The Airport for the city is listed at 1227m


----------



## Shenzhen_GAWC

Lanzhou in china is 1600 meter above sea level.
Lanzhou is said to be one of the most polluted cities in China, if not around the world. The air quality is so poor that at times one can not see Lanshan, the mountain rising straight up along the south side of the city.


----------



## Vovin

Potosí in Bolivia is one of the highest cities in the world, it has 115.000 inhabitants and it's almost 4.000 meter above sea level.


















Yeah it's ugly, but it once was the largest city in the americas


----------



## OtAkAw

^^That city just needs a little bit of sprucing up, it's a great colonial city. Is that the city that benefited from nearby silver mines?


----------



## Metropolitan

Kuesel said:


> The highest settlement (whole year through) is Juf, a part of Avers, Grishun. Only inhabitated by *20 people it lies on 2'126m! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davos: The recent number is 13'000. But it has more than 2.1 mio overnight stays per year (mainly Swiss and German tourists). So in high season the town is inhabitated by 40'000 people plus several 10'000 daytrippers. Thus it's not a very charming place... better go to Mürren or Arosa


Weird statement, there are tons of ski resorts above 2,000 meters in the French Alps. The highest of them all, and the highest in Europe, is actually Val Thorens in Savoy. The ski resort lies at *2,300* meters of altitude.


----------



## yerfdog

^^ yeah that seemed odd too. 2000 meters seems pretty low to be the highest anything in the alps


----------



## Yörch1

As a Mexico City local; I must say that there are pros and cons of living in such a high altitude.

Con: The air is thinner so your lungs and heart must to work much more as if you were at the sea level. That's particularlly difficult for foreigners.

Pro: Even though Mexico City is located at the tropic the altitude helps to regulate the climate giving to the city a quite stable average temp of 17ºC. On summer it is never higher than 29ºC and in winters it is never lower than -5ºC.

P.S. Pollution is finally giving up and it's becoming a non major problem for the city. (Except for cold days when the cold air entrappes the pollution near the soil.)


----------



## Yörch1

This is the highest city in Mexico. Toluca (1.5 million people) is located just one and a half hour driving from Mexico City. It's altitude makes the city much colder than MC ginving it an average temp of 15ºC and on winter it may drop to -10ºC.


----------



## volare

excellent thread


----------



## Juanca1379

*MANIZALES COLOMBIA 2.3OO MTS HA POPULATION 450 THOUSAND.*


http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/7517/manizales5ya8.jpg


http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/8167/manizaleswl4.jpg


http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6051/manizales3on9.jpg

http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/4839/manizalez1cp4.jpg


----------



## TalB

Haifa, the city I was born has some altitude for being on the Carmel Mountains.


----------



## Jakes1

Johannesburg in South AFrica is about 1800metres above sea level, with pretoria (the capital - 60km to the north) about 1550m above sea level. Despite their proximity, Johanneburg is always 2-3degrees colder compared to Pretoria.


----------



## Küsel

yerfdog said:


> ^^ yeah that seemed odd too. 2000 meters seems pretty low to be the highest anything in the alps


I said the highest SETTLEMENT - means it's an original town where people always have lived 12 months a year. You can't compare it to a ski resort or a touristic town that was artifically built in the 20th century and is only in use for a few months a year. That's the difference.


----------



## Skyprince

How about Xining ? I really like to learn about Qinghai since it's an alternative for Xizang ( Tibet ) . Does anyone has Xining or Golmud pics ? 

Bogota looks coool ! Does the furnicular skyway to Montserrat Mts. still exists ?


----------



## Metropolitan

Kuesel said:


> I said the highest SETTLEMENT - means it's an original town where people always have lived 12 months a year. You can't compare it to a ski resort or a touristic town that was artifically built in the 20th century and is only in use for a few months a year. That's the difference.


Val Thorens is a summer ski resort. It's permanently populated.

As for the word "always" in your post, what does it mean exactly ? More than a century ? It's interesting to realize how we very often consider that everything before "modern times" were some kind of permanent. A village such as Val d'Isère (also in the French Alps) exists only since the 18th century, but people consider it has always been there too. At the opposite, New York has been founded as early as 1613 AD, and people consider it as a "new city". Saint Petersburg in Russia has only been founded in 1703 AD, one century later, but isn't considered as a new city. Well that's completely off-topic, but it remains somewhat interesting.


----------



## ggmm

Mexico City: 2,240m above sea level at downtown, up to 2,850m in the suburbs. 
Guadalajara: 1,555m.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Skyprince said:


> Quito is also a cool city . But I wonder why Ecuador does not move the capital to Guayaquil as it is a far larger and more developed compared to Quito ??


*Guayaquil* is not more developed than *Quito*. While it is larger in size and population, imo both cities have about the same level of development. Look on page 2 of this thread for pics of Quito.

*CLICK ON THUMBNAIL*


----------



## romie

*Living in Johannesburg*

Johannesburg's altitude of 15-17,000 m suits my bronchial condition extremely well. High and dry! It's a city with no natural water system yet its trees provide a wonderul canopy most of the year round. But I want to move back to Europe. London, Cologne, Berlin are where family and friends are,and all are more or less at sea level. I need to be able to get away to the mountains but where? Does Eastern Europe have cheaper alternatives to the Bavarian or Swiss alps?


----------



## Astralis

Really interesting thread. I've learnt some new things reading your posts.


----------



## WeimieLvr

At 1050 ft/320 m, Atlanta isn't at a high altitude in comparison to many of the cities in this thread, but it does have the highest altitude of any major U.S. city east of Denver.


----------



## Vascilli

furrycanuck said:


> Banff is only a little higher than Calgary, about 4400', not even close to Santa Fe (for example)
> 
> Calgary at 1000m at the airport (but about 1300 on the far west side) is the highest major city in Canada.
> 
> Advantage? Clean air and very low humidity, intensely blue skies.


I wouldn't say the skies are intensely blue, but the air is clean.


----------



## jernoe

México city is 2400 m above sea level. 25 million people are living here, I don't have problem with my lungs or my breathe. About the pollution: the autorities monitor daily air quality in all poles of the city and there is a program where your car is not used once a week.
















[/URL] 








visit this page to see more pics from my city [url]www.imagenesaereasdemexico.com


----------



## null

Skyprince said:


> How about Xining ? I really like to learn about Qinghai since it's an alternative for Xizang ( Tibet ) . Does anyone has Xining or Golmud pics ?
> 
> Bogota looks coool ! Does the furnicular skyway to Montserrat Mts. still exists ?


Xining and Golmud are not-that-high cities in China

Xining 2200m










Golmud 2800m


----------

